# Molly missing tail!!



## fishiefish (Sep 12, 2005)

Help!

My black molly has been acting a little strange: lots of flashing, hanging out at one end of the tank, and just not quite normal. I chnged the water 3-4 days ago because nitrates were a little high (but still in the safe range on the paper test strip). Yesterday, the fish was swimming sort of sideways, like he was off balance, but I didn't notice anything about his body. Today I notice that most of the tail flesh is gone! There are no aggressive tankmates: 11 neon tetras and a gold molly. It's a 65 gallon tank, and nobody is new. What can I do?  

Thanks!


----------



## Dez (Oct 25, 2005)

im not sure what it is but my black mollie had it also. :-( 
it got it a week after i introduced it into my tank.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

The only thing I can come up with is fungus or some sort of bacterial infection. They both can do that to fish. Fungus can get pretty bad. Are you using any meds in the tank? You may want to go with some sort of a broad spectrum antibiotic so the wound does not get infected and if it is a bacterial infection this will help. You may want to get a fungal medication as well but be sure they can both be safely added together. Salt will help as well. With any kind of illness fish will usually flash. Is your fish hanging at the top of the tank and shimmying (looks like the fish is swimming but not going anywhere? This can give a good indication of a fungal infection.


----------



## fishiefish (Sep 12, 2005)

*Tailess molly*

At the end of Sept. I had an ick infestation after introducing new fish... the 5 new ones died, but everyone else got better after 2 weeks of treating with Prevent-Ick. Since then, though, I have had a lot of brown algae, so I've been changinging the water every eight-ten days. Ithought the molly was just stressed.
Now that you ask, he is shimmying and hanging near the surface. I started the tank on Melafix today, just before my last post. Will it help cure a fingal infection? Meds make me nervous because I've been told the neons are delicate. They have been acting snippy towards each other lately, too. Just over the last 4-5 days. 
I've only had the tank since June, and this sick guy is one of my original starters. I really don't want to lose him!!
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

My second butterfly koi had fin rot when I bought her. While I medicated her and she showed signs of improvement (the fin became less inflamed and the swelling went down.. the fungus also went away) just weeks later her tail had suddenly come up with a bit missing, and the rot was obvious... it could be a kind of finrot, or perhaps your fish is being picked on more than you realize.


----------



## SelF-PiMp (Nov 5, 2005)

I wish you luck in treating your fish, but I believe that once the fin has rotted all the way to the body, it's very improbable, if not impossible that it will grow back.


----------



## fishiefish (Sep 12, 2005)

*He died *

Well, my black Molly died yesterday. I was getting a little hopeful because, even with no tail, he was swimming around yesterday and actually ate! Oh well.


----------

